# Colorado EMT Hiring



## Zoreanux (Jun 28, 2011)

I am currently on my way to studying EMT at a local community college. I have questions about 2 things:

- Are my chances good at getting a basic EMT job my first time once I am certified?

- What is the hiring process in Colorado?


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 28, 2011)

You might want to check out this recent thread about CO:
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=24496


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 28, 2011)

Zoreanux said:


> I am currently on my way to studying EMT at a local community college. I have questions about 2 things:
> 
> - Are my chances good at getting a basic EMT job my first time once I am certified?
> 
> - What is the hiring process in Colorado?



It's hard to say what your chances are without knowing your history. If you have had some kind of solid work experience and have a clean record - decent. If you have never had a job before and have 3 DUIs... probably not so good. 

Make sure you take IV and EKG as soon as you finish. Also I know many companies in CO will not say that they are hiring on their websites but they really are. Call them and ask, or just submit a resume.


----------



## Zoreanux (Jun 28, 2011)

Chimpie - Thank you, but this link did not help me much. I wanted to know information such as the questions they ask or if they make you do any testing other than the NREMT test, and what kind of things they judge upon so I am prepared before I step foot into the room for interview.

LucidResq - I don't have much of a working history. I have written for a college newspaper and worked for their video department. Other than that, I have been applying to places and I am not getting any phone calls for interview so I am a little worried in that aspect. I have a clean record and have no drug history.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 28, 2011)

A lot of this information will be answered in your class, and a lot of it depends on the company. Some companies have physical aptitude tests, will run scenarios with you at an interview, etc.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Zoreanux said:


> Other than that, I have been applying to places and I am not getting any phone calls for interview so I am a little worried in that aspect. I have a clean record and have no drug history.



In my experience at least, no company is going to talk to you much less schedule an interview until you have your state certification in hand. I tried a similar tact as you, and nothing came of it. Only one company even bothered to have me fill out an application.

Once you do get your card, apply anywhere and everywhere. Figure out how far you want to commute, draw a circle, and get out the phonebook or computer. Often times you will not hear back from companies, in fact a company contacting you back after your first attempt would be the exception to the rule. Keep calling, emailing, or better yet go in person and ask to speak to the person who does the hiring. A company that does not call back is not always a company that is not hiring, it just might mean they're busy.

I don't know where you are in Colorado, but regardless of location, basics are pretty much a dime a dozen, especially in the metro areas. This is not meant to be a discouragement, just know that you are probably going to have to work pretty hard to get the job, as most companies have no reason to be active in the recruiting/hiring process since the basics that truly want the job will work hard to get it.

I'm in school out in Colorado Springs for much of the year, and while I don't know much about the job market itself, I can tell you that AMR has a stranglehold on the area. There are two smaller companies that also do some business in the county.

There is also the ER tech position, but I'm not sure if a no-experience basic can get that position without an in.

Best of luck.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 28, 2011)

I tried for 6 months as an experience EMT (EMT-I in other states) and still couldn't get an ED Tech position, or a floor tech position. If you're in the metro area, once you get your cert... ACA hires pretty much anyone with a pulse... but they are not the most... encouraging company to work for long term. And since there are so many basics in the metro area, applying places without at least your IV cert, if not IV and EKG, will pretty much put you at the bottom of the stack compared to anyone that applies with those certs. 
It also doesn't help that Denver metro is primarily an ALS only service area (not that that's a bad thing... it makes DG one of the 4 companies I want to possibly work for once I get my medic)


----------



## Zoreanux (Jun 29, 2011)

LucidResq - Thank you, I will be making the most out of my class time, as very important information will be in there. 

Tigger - That was quite informative, it was very good to read. Perhaps that is why nobody is calling me back for jobs. In these times I suppose getting jobs works much differently and you must keep contacting them after you have applied. Wow, this world has really changed. 

TransportJockey - This info also helped me, I will have to check into those certifications. Thank you!


----------



## sir.shocksalot (Jun 29, 2011)

I will second Tiggers comments. No one will look at you without a state cert in hand, and to be competitive you should have IV and EKG classes done. Getting a job as a basic is hit an miss, turn over at local ambulance companies is high so the real trick is persistence.

AMR, Rural/Metro, and Action Care all have revolving doors so your chances are best at those three; Pridemark is one of the best private companies but just lost the Boulder County contract, may loose the City of Boulder contract, and the FD in Arvada is attempting to take over transport in Arvada. Don't bother applying for ER positions, they pay well and attract a lot of applicants. FDs hold most of the 911 areas and are, like all FDs, difficult to get a job at. Denver Health only hires Paramedics, and Weld County is fairly unstable at the moment so I would wait on applying (they just had the city of Greely go out to bid). Poudre Valley Ambulance is a good choice but very competitive, same with Thompson Valley. If you live down south AMR has CO Springs and Pueblo and does an excellent job and is well respected in both areas (not so much in Denver). All the mountain services are well respected, but very slow. It is also easier to get hired there than Weld or Thompson, but unless you live there its obviously a long a painful commute. There are some other services in Denver that have a pretty poor reputation and I would avoid: Capitol City Ambulance, Western Ambulance, and Stadium Medical (actually Stadium is fun to work for, but they only do special events)

AMR has 911 contracts in Longmont, Golden, and just won the contract for Boulder County (the City of Boulder is still up for bid). AMR will make you sit in a Wheelchair van and then on a transfer car for a LONG time before you can transfer up to a 911 area. Being in Denver on the transfer side is painful to say the least, however 

Rural/Metro has 911 contracts in Aurora and kinda Littleton. Aurora is okay but the FD is bossy and won't let you do anything without consulting them first. Expect to hold bags of saline on scene at CORs, and drive, since there are 400 Paramedics at every scene. Littleton is just BLS non-emergent calls that the FD doesn't want to transport. Good thing about Rural/Metro is that you can be on a 911 truck by yourself within 3 weeks of hire.

Pridemark has 911 in Boulder and Arvada, has agressive protocols and excellent Medics and Basics. It used to be that you had to spend time on Wheelchair and BLS IFT first but I think they aren't doing that as much with their new merger with Rural/Metro. Pridemark is very well respected in the area.

None of the other Privates have 911 contracts.

Like I and others have said, just keep applying. If your record is good you should be able to get hired with enough time. Once you get some experience go to medic school. The only two schools you should consider (in Denver at least) are Denver Health and HealthONE. Your chances of getting a job are far better as a medic (along with pay).


----------



## Zoreanux (Jun 29, 2011)

Sir.Shocks a lot - Wow, that was some great info! I live down by Colorado Springs, so I will be going to Pikes Peak Community College. Is that a bad place to go for EMT?


----------



## sir.shocksalot (Jun 29, 2011)

Zoreanux said:


> Sir.Shocks a lot - Wow, that was some great info! I live down by Colorado Springs, so I will be going to Pikes Peak Community College. Is that a bad place to go for EMT?


If the caliber of CO Springs AMR medics is any reflection then it should be a good program. I seem to recall an EMT that had gone to school there and she seemed to have her business together. CO springs has some pretty progressive protocols, plus the AMR medical director really sticks up for the medics there and has a good QA/QI program (from what I have heard).
However AMR doesn't hire very often down there (its a good place to work). So I would try to get hired there but keep your options open. Action Care Ambulance is based in Littleton, which is closer to CO Springs than any of the other services. They also have a contract for 911 with Security FD, which is close to the springs. Try to "wow" on your rides, rarely a really good EMT will get a job offer from an employer simply from rocking their rides.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 29, 2011)

From what I hear PPCC has a solid EMT program, my program used their clinical coordinator as our clinical coordinator and she was reasonably helpful.

I would second the comment about trying to "rock" your ride time, networking is what is going to help get you hired at AMR since they are the only game in town. I don't work for AMR but I do work with them a fair amount, and I gotta say that being a basic at AMR seems to be a pretty good gig down in C Springs. The medical director, as noted previously, is very progressive even with basics. Basics don't always drive, they tech any "BLS" call and do start IVs and whatnot a fair bit.

The other company based in Colorado Springs is Rocky Mountain Mobile Medical. They are new, and do inter-facility transfer only, at least for now.
http://www.rockymountainambulance.com/

There are also some volunteer opportunities with some fire departments in the county, Palmer Lake comes to mind.


----------



## Joey (Jun 29, 2011)

AMR Denver does have a few issues, they only run 911 in Denver when the system is on overfolw and no other ambulance is available from what I understand & since they are rather large and can support the entire front range from Cheyenne on down....They have a couple different ways to get your EMT up in the Cheyenne area & now AMR Cheyenne get's lots of applicants..but they have hired some from Ft Collins/Denver area.

Good thing abouot AMR is how big they are, you get on in Denver and when a opening comes up someplace you get 1st shot at it (along with all other internal applicants) before it goes external & they are the largest ambulance company in the states, lots of chances to transfer.

Weld County was not really that professional when I ended up in the back of one of their rigs..nice enough...but pt care was lacking...


----------



## ZootownMedic (Jul 1, 2011)

I am a graduate of PPCC's EMT program and I thought it was excellent. We started with 30 people in the class and graduated less than half that. Some were completely stupid, some didn't care for it, but there was a standard that some couldnt make. I just got accepted into the Paramedic program there and start in August. My friend just graduated from it and said it was awesome,  and he was a special operations medic attached to 10th Special Forces Group. They only take 24 students a year for the medic program if that says anything. Hope this helps and maybe i'll see you on campus!


----------



## clibb (Jul 1, 2011)

sir.shocksalot said:


> I will second Tiggers comments. No one will look at you without a state cert in hand, and to be competitive you should have IV and EKG classes done. Getting a job as a basic is hit an miss, turn over at local ambulance companies is high so the real trick is persistence.
> 
> AMR, Rural/Metro, and Action Care all have revolving doors so your chances are best at those three; Pridemark is one of the best private companies but just lost the Boulder County contract, may loose the City of Boulder contract, and the FD in Arvada is attempting to take over transport in Arvada. Don't bother applying for ER positions, they pay well and attract a lot of applicants. FDs hold most of the 911 areas and are, like all FDs, difficult to get a job at. Denver Health only hires Paramedics, and Weld County is fairly unstable at the moment so I would wait on applying (they just had the city of Greely go out to bid). Poudre Valley Ambulance is a good choice but very competitive, same with Thompson Valley. If you live down south AMR has CO Springs and Pueblo and does an excellent job and is well respected in both areas (not so much in Denver). All the mountain services are well respected, but very slow. It is also easier to get hired there than Weld or Thompson, but unless you live there its obviously a long a painful commute. There are some other services in Denver that have a pretty poor reputation and I would avoid: Capitol City Ambulance, Western Ambulance, and Stadium Medical (actually Stadium is fun to work for, but they only do special events)
> 
> ...



I wouldn't say that Weld County is unstable at the moment. They might loose the Greeley contract, but they will still have the Weld County contract. Weld County is around 4,200 SQ Miles. 
And please do not put Pridemark as one of the best companies. They were so low on the list they were barely recognizable. AMR in the springs are an excellent company/division down there. 
Denver Paramedics do hire EMT-Bs, but you're most likely going to be on the Wheelchair or BLS truck until they send you to P school. 
Cheyenne AMR do hire a lot from Fort Collins, but the Protocols up there are so messed up it isn't even funny. 
Metro Ambulance is a very friendly company to work with. I applied there before I got my new job. Excellent staff and were very willing to help.
Thompson Valley is an excellent company, too. They work with Mckee (Banner) and MCR (PVHS) in Loveland. They have pretty wide protocols. The staff make very decent amount of money, too.
Poudre Valley Ambulance work with PVH and MCR. Also takes burn victims to NCMC and transfers to other facilities. Great medical director and the medical staff (doctors) up North are VERY pro EMS.


----------



## Joey (Jul 1, 2011)

clibb said:


> I wouldn't say that Weld County is unstable at the moment. They might loose the Greeley contract, but they will still have the Weld County contract. Weld County is around 4,200 SQ Miles.
> And please do not put Pridemark as one of the best companies. They were so low on the list they were barely recognizable. AMR in the springs are an excellent company/division down there.
> Denver Paramedics do hire EMT-Bs, but you're most likely going to be on the Wheelchair or BLS truck until they send you to P school.
> Cheyenne AMR do hire a lot from Fort Collins, but the Protocols up there are so messed up it isn't even funny.
> ...



Good to know. Any chance Cheyenne will be revamping the protocols up there any time soon, from what I understand they have a county wide medical board of some kind and a new state EMS director that is progressive and not regressive.


----------



## ZootownMedic (Jul 1, 2011)

You never know in Cheyenne..........things are backwards up there. If they got a new medical director though maybe they got a chance to get with the 21st century


----------



## sir.shocksalot (Jul 1, 2011)

clibb said:


> Denver Paramedics do hire EMT-Bs, but you're most likely going to be on the Wheelchair or BLS truck until they send you to P school.


They do not have wheelchair or BLS trucks anymore. Nor do they hire EMTs anymore, and they haven't for almost a year. They still have EMTs on staff but most are going through paramedic school.
I will still maintain that AMR springs is where you want to be and you should focus your efforts there. AMR also pays the best out of all the privates (that isn't saying much but it's better than a hole in the head).


----------



## Zoreanux (Jul 2, 2011)

SmokeMedic - Hopefully I will get to see you in classes! I am going to be going to Centennial campus.

Everybody else - Thank you very much your information is really helping me!!


----------



## Zoreanux (Jul 2, 2011)

sir.shocksalot - How would I go about getting into the AMR business when I get certified?


----------



## ZootownMedic (Jul 2, 2011)

Zoreanux, do you know who your instructor is yet? Is it Ginger Flynn? She was my instructor and I thought she was great. I haven't really heard any bad things about other instructors but I can tell you from my experience that she is a great teacher and you'll have fun in her class. Just wait until she runs around the room screaming bloody murder as a psych pt and you literally have to tie her to a stretcher haha good times

Make sure when you graduate you get your IV cert. You can get it through PPCC once you are done and have your state cert. Beleive it or not everybody seems to put it off when they get out of EMT-B and it will help you tremendously in getting a job as a basic.


----------



## Zoreanux (Jul 3, 2011)

I am in the application process at the moment, I have still yet to do class signup.


----------



## Flightorbust (Aug 1, 2011)

I know the basic at PPCC is pretty good. That where I went when I was certified. I know Dale Kuykendal is an instructor there as well as he does the CQ/CE for AMR in the Springs


----------



## Tigger (Aug 1, 2011)

Flightorbust said:


> I know the basic at PPCC is pretty good. That where I went when I was certified. I know Dale Kuykendal is an instructor there as well as he does the CQ/CE for AMR in the Springs



He is also the person that schedules your ride time with AMR as well as the person who signs your EMT card if you are certified in the Plains to Peaks EMS region.


----------



## JeffDHMC (Aug 2, 2011)

Two different guys, Randy Kuykendal from CDPHE signs all certs regardless of where you work. Unless, that is, you're talking about a school/agency issued card.

Jeff


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 2, 2011)

Saw a posting on JEMS for Denver Paramedics out of Denver Health the other day, oh how I wish I was done with school...

Woops, should have read the thread before I posted.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 2, 2011)

JeffDHMC said:


> Two different guys, Randy Kuykendal from CDPHE signs all certs regardless of where you work. Unless, that is, you're talking about a school/agency issued card.
> 
> Jeff



Just looked at my card and you are of course correct, that's such a distinctive last name you wouldn't think there would be two in CO EMS.


Sent from my out of area communications device.


----------



## JeffDHMC (Aug 5, 2011)

sir.shocksalot said:


> They do not have wheelchair or BLS trucks anymore. Nor do they hire EMTs anymore, and they haven't for almost a year. They still have EMTs on staff but most are going through paramedic school.
> I will still maintain that AMR springs is where you want to be and you should focus your efforts there. AMR also pays the best out of all the privates (that isn't saying much but it's better than a hole in the head).



True and not true. We hire basics for the VST program. They may have a chance to work a split car, but that's getting thinner and thinner. We've had a few go from being a VST to p-school and do very well. After p-school - if you were not a tool in p-school - you have a shot at a medic job. So mostly true, with exceptions.

Jeff


----------



## LoveColorado (Aug 6, 2011)

Great info, Sir


----------



## Flightorbust (Aug 6, 2011)

Tigger said:


> Just looked at my card and you are of course correct, that's such a distinctive last name you wouldn't think there would be two in CO EMS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my out of area communications device.



Ironically they are both from New Mexico as well.I believe Randy is Dale's father. When I had called the state about my background, the investigator I spoke to had told me they were related.


----------



## BrandNewColoradoer (Aug 30, 2011)

*Hey everyone. I'm new*

Hey,

What's up, everybody. I was browsing through the forum(as a guest) until I found this thread. Lemme tell you guys about myself.

23 Y.O.
NYS Certified EMT(Trashing that as soon as I leave that hell hole)
Been working for a year( F++king Slave wages)
B.S. In Bio( Minor in Psych)
Planning on taking an Accelerated course in IN(Pelham Training)

I am planning on Moving to CO( My brother lives in Canon City, and works as a nurse) and I wanted to know how progressive is CO in their EMS Service. EMTs get paid :censored::censored::censored::censored:, unless they're Working for FDNY, or Transcare. I wanna move to CO, because of from what I understand there are more opportunities, to progress as an EMT, and EMS is a respected system. My Brother, also, a NYS certed EMT, just finished his RN @ PCC. I've visited him plenty and I've honestly enjoyed my stay in CO.

What I am getting at is this. I am planning on taking my NREMT, and getting certified, in CO. I would like to make friends with ppls from CO( preferably Pueblo County(It doesn't matter) to show me the rops on how things are ran in CO, and How I can better my chances of securing a job out there. Now I aint leaving for a bit( have to save money, to ensure that I am alright for a few months), so please HMU via PM. I'll give you guys my BBM, Phone, and my Carrier Pidgeon call. 

Thanks PPLS


Moe.


----------



## clibb (Aug 30, 2011)

AMR have the contract for Pueblo. Contact them.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Aug 31, 2011)

where are you doing your class at???? and second quesiton where in colorado do you want to work.. western slope or denver side??


----------



## Felixssimonov (Jul 13, 2013)

Capitol city is under new managment and is good company now we have new air condision on ambulance and we run many 911 calls


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thread closed.  Bringing back a two year old thread simply to post about new air conditioning is unwarranted.


----------

